

Just Freaking Call Me - uladzislau
http://lifehacker.com/5941889/just-freaking-call-me

======
enraged_camel
It could easily have been the other way around. Stephanie could have been in a
meeting, and upon receiving a call from the author, could have responded by
saying "just text me!"

